# be careful on your quads



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I was very lucky yesterday I rolled my quad on a steep bank around my pond . I ended up in three or feet of water with the quad on top of me. I was very lucky the water was that deep, if it had only been two feet I probably would not have been able to push it off and I would have drowned. I was on my back on the bottom of the pond with an upside down quad on top of me, a little careless, too big a hurry, sideways on the bank and very very lucky. Took the quad to Iron Pony today, hopeing the repair is under $1000, moter is full of water. I only have a few bruses and sore spots. SO BE MORE CAREFUL THAN I WAS PEOPLE DIE ON THOSE THINGS EVERY YEAR!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Glad you're ok. Must be in the air. I almost pulled the same stunt Friday on my tractor running it sideways on the bank while mowing around the pond. Your spot on about being in a hurry. Luckily I could get off the tractor in time and pulled it out with the big tractor. Good luck on the repair of your atv.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was going up a very steep incline last year with my wife on the back. I had been up this hill several times by myself but never with a passenger. I missed my turn and stopped. the ground was wet and I started sliding backwards. I gave the atv a little gas to keep from sliding and when I did it just raises up in the front and flips backwards. my wife hits the ground first then I land on top of her, as the atv comes down on me I kick and push so it didn't land solid but went rolling over the side of the hill. it hurt my back and hurt my wifes neck. she still complains about her neck.

I decided im just to old to be out riding 4 wheelers up and down mountains. so I sold my 4 wheelers and quit riding. but they were fun. but at 62 I was just afraid I was going to brake something sooner or later. I had wrecked mine several times. they can be very dangerous if you ride like I like to ride.
sherman


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very scary, glad you are OK.

I ALWAYS have the same fear when mowing around my pond that somehow that big zero turn will end up on top of me, with me underwater, if it flips on the embankment. I am cautious every time.

I'm sure you all remember Stinky Fingers and his death on a 4 wheeler.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Very scary, glad you are OK.
> 
> I ALWAYS have the same fear when mowing around my pond that somehow that big zero turn will end up on top of me,


Just happened at our place last week. An elderly fellow that owns a small landscaping company and mows our property was here mowing and slid sideways down a very small hill, but fair incline, and flipped at the bottom with the mower landing on him. It happened right out at the road and, even though we live rural, thankfully a passerby came down the road right after the incident. The passerby could not flip the mower himself and had to run up our drive and get help from our office. The landscaper runs a Skag Turftiger and it took three to get him out from under the machine. He was life-flighted to Metro in Cleveland and thankfully only suffered four broken ribs and pretty much a whole body bruise. Had it been 10 minutes before someone drove by, like it can out here, he may have died from suffocation and stress of the machine on top of him. Had he had this same occur at the pond he certainly would have drowned. Be careful is right, these things happen very fast.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Glad you are OK. When me and my son go riding at our camp, we always just trail ride. We never go on the hills and in the mud bogs. Too easy to get careless. He is gonna turn 17 in november and he is perfectly happy riding on old gravel and dirt roads. Only problem is that camp is an hour and a half away with no place around home with open trails to ride, so we don't get out as often as we would like.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm sure you all remember Stinky Fingers and his death on a 4 wheeler.


 
I was going to say the same thing Lundy. Tragic.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I was going to say the same thing Lundy. Tragic.


And he, Jason, died on a flat gravel road, as I understand it, just by losing control for a second.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

I used to ride on ten acres. I was on a trail on the back of the property by myself non a biddies quad while he was on my dirt bike. I flipped the quad and it landed on me and I was stuck underneath it. It took ten minutes for him to get back onto that part of the trail and when he finally came around had to lift the fourwheeler off of me. Luckily I was wearing a helmet or my head would've gotten smashed. Glad you're OK and everyone remember...helmets save lives. Even though I know this wasn't the case with you.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I had a friend flip one in a dry creek on top of himself. If the handle bars wouldn't have land on some of the bigger rocks propping it up off of him slightly he probably would have broken his back. He fractured a vertebrae from the fall taking partial weight.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I flipped one on top of me 2 years ago on a flat area next to a creek. I had ridden this area for years. Some time between the seasons the rains must have washed out a section old creek bank. The weeks were high and I never saw that the creek had eroded the bank so bad. The quad came down on top of me but there were some logs over the bank that took most of the weight and I went between them. I was really lucky.
Even if ya know the area and the terrain, be careful.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I just got a call from Iron Pony in Westerville my quad is repaired and I will pick it up tomorrow, under four hundred dollars. I feel lucky again.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry to hear this Ron but glad your OK....I have rolled mine twice. on semi flat ground....it is done before you know it....I learned a lesson each time, but know I have another coming....just when.....be safe and good luck this season....headed for the big pond down south, for some toothy action


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Quick story. A customer from work won a Harley down south in some yearly raffle he goes to. Bringing the bike home he stopped for gas in his truck and was approached by somebody complementing how nice the bike was. He asked the guy I know if he would consider selling it. He sold that thing for a nice payday. The people who held the raffle called to give him some information on the title or something. He told them I never made it home with the bike and who they needed to talk to now about the bike. That being the guy he sold it to. I think it was actually where to mail the title. Anyways, he took the money, bought two quads, a trailer and all the gear to go with it. He flips one the first time out and breaks his arm and his exposed bones stuck into the ground. They wanted to take his arm and he said no. He flew a doctor in on a helicopter to do some surgery and his arm is good now. I guess as good as can be expected anyways. While he was at the hospital when it first happened he recognized a couple from where he was riding. They had their kid in something like a car seat made for quads and it flipped killing the kid. I would say be careful.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Great reminder leupy........Glad you're safe and not injured (to badly). I know I'm not as young as I think I am.


----------

